# Can I still show her?? *pic*



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Picked up a bottle baby last week. Cutest little thing.

She had tipped ears (ends flopped downward) like a puppy.

Turns out they got frost bitten and are going to fall off.

Just the ends...about 1/3 - 1/2 of the total ear. They are now dried out and crispy..yuck. I expect they will fall off soon.

No infection/drainage and the rest of the ear looks and feels healthy.

My question...can I still show her at ADGA sanctioned shows?

She hasn't been tattood yet, so I can wait til her ears grow a bit before tattooing them.

Here she is before the ears got "crispy". She is my house goat right now :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She is cute! Too bad on the ears. Not sure what the rules are about that.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmm, I sure hope you can!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I sure hope so! she is cute!!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't know the ADGA rules, but I've never read about frostbitten ears as disqualification, as it is not a functional trait. If anything I should think just a tad would be taken off the scorecard? I'm sure someone else knows the answer.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow what a cutie pie! I am so sorry about her ears--I can't imagine that sweet little thing being so cold that she got frostbite!  I am so glad you have her now to keep her warm :hug:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

She is a house goat. She has been since I brought her home. She is a tad spoiled. 

She is a sweetie pie and has tons of playful energy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ask ADGA. Congrats...she's a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... ask the association...she is adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I'll give them a call tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's ADORABLE!!!!  A lady I once knew had a doe get frost bite as a kid and she had quite a bit of her ears missing. She showed her lots and the doe ended up a MCH. So with that being said I think you most likey can


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'll give them a call tomorrow, thanks.


 Any word yet? :hug:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

ADGA says I can show her.. but points will be taken off for the ears.

Probably in general appearance, I would imagine.

My biggest fear with showing her...is that others will automatically think that it was my fault her poor ears got frostbite :sigh:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

i have a doe that was bottle fed, and has the same problem, maybe i can show her yay!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is so darn adorble.  

I am sorry, I don't understand their reasoning as to WHY that would affect her points. That is about as dumb of a thing that I have heard, I mean really, are the ears going to affect the amount of milk she produces? REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for people thinking it was because of you, it happens no matter who we are. I just had a doe that got frost bitten teats. Yep I about died.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't believe they would take points off for something like that, but oh well. Your doeling is too cute!I can see why she's a house goat. lol 
:laugh: One of my bucks' has frostbite on the end of his scrotum, he had it when I bought him so maybe they will even take points off for that too? :shrug:


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

What I find funny is that you can't show dairy goats with horns, and they are born with those!

Vincek - I wonder if that's what happened to my buck! He's got a bald spot back there, that I didn't notice when I bought him, and every once in a while I just wonder what the heck caused it...


----------

